# Yahoo Finance dumbed down - annoyances



## lakemac (4 March 2010)

Hi all,

This is definitely a rant and rage against people trying to dumb down the internet.

I have a Nokia E51 mobile phone (ie. smart phone) loaded with Opera Mini which allows me to view normal web pages on my (tiny) screen. It works well (even have VNC+ on it and link back to my servers so I can trade  ).

Anyway up until this morning I could access finance.yahoo.com to check the overnight action on the US markets. The normal (full) webpage would be displayed.

But now, some idiot at Yahoo has decided that if your browser identifies itself as being on a mobile phone then we are going to automagically redirect you to a dumbed down web page (http://m.yahoo.com/w/yfinance) for mobiles and what's worse we will redirect you to the page most appropriate (in Yahoo's opinion) for your local area.

So right now if I access finance.yahoo.com I end up on some dumbed down Australian web page designed for the fat finger brigade using iStupids.

Don't get me wrong here I am not against web pages designed for mobiles or iStupids. What I am objecting to is that I am FORCED to use them. Fascism is alive and well comrades (This also means you Comrade Senator Conroy and your FORCED internet filtering. Are are you listening in on this Senator - of course you are...).

Yahoo bring back your main web page and stop automatically redirecting people on mobile phones to what you think is appropriate for them. Let them make that choice - don't FORCE it on them.

/Rant

As an aside to this but related I installed Windows 7 in a virtual machine yesterday. I already hate it  . It feels like I am using a child's toy. Sort of like the same feeling that XP had until you revert back to "Classic View". Win7 has a similar "Classic View" but still bubble headed. What is worse is that Explorer has less information visible in it due to two things - wasted "decoration" space at the top and more annoyingly each line of information (ie file or folder) now takes up more vertical space than in XP so you lose about 30% of the files that were previously visible. Same issue - dumbed down for the people who lack decent hand eye co-ordination. There is a hack available to reduce that spacing but it is ugly to say the least. What I find funny is the standard Microsoft size selection only offers 100% 125% and higher. No option to go smaller. Well granny might like it but for anyone that has to get real work done Windows 7 SUX BIG TIME.

Time to take my medication I think. Thanks for listening, I feel much better now


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2017)

*#55 Marissa Mayer*
2016 Power Women Net Worth
$430 Million
It is un bloody believable how one person working as a company executive officer can be paid so much money. Yahoo is at the same share price it was in 2005. Her net worth almost half a billion dollars. One wonders with the Trump regime whether the rich will get richer at the expense of all the hopefuls that voted for him.


----------



## pixel (11 January 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> One wonders with the Trump regime whether the rich will get richer at the expense of all the hopefuls that voted for him.



... and the answer, my friend, is *Yes!*


----------



## pblain (11 January 2017)

FYI ... you can force your mobile device to show the full desktop version
http://www.howtogeek.com/176932/how-to-disable-the-mobile-version-of-a-website-on-your-phone/


----------

